# The Second Edition of Min Ron Nee’s (MRN) Delayed



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

_"Dear Buyers,_
_Because of unexpected technical difficulties, The Book cannot be released as scheduled._
_There will be a blanket refund for all who have paid by credit card or by telegraphic transfer before the end of October 2014._
_Please note that for Buyers who still wish to buy The Book when it is released, the contract between the Buyer and Interpro Business Corporation will remain valid, in such previous details as price and number assigned."

Read about it here
The MRN 2nd Edition Encyclopaedia - full delay details and follow-up&#8230; | Lights, Sirens and Cigars_


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Its been delayed so long already what's another 2-years. Which means the original run was not delivered as promised to the German show they were targeting this month, correct? Did not see that mentioned anywhere in the PR.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

It could be delayed from now til the end of time. I would never see it anyway, lol.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

at 5k$ insider price ... i too can wait for like forever .

derrek


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Yes, but if you wait a couple years you can by it on fleabay for $10,000 from the same guy selling the Tatuaje Jason Dress Box of 10 cigars for $600.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:laugh:


----------



## Habano (Jul 5, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> It could be delayed from now til the end of time. I would never see it anyway, lol.


Precisely. Crazy price tag.


----------



## bpegler (Mar 30, 2006)

But it's printed on virgin sheep wool using a microscopic process that only MRN has mastered...

Perhaps he's drinking, I mean feeling unwell, again.

Hard to believe that there were massive flame wars on cigar boards over this book!


----------



## MDSPHOTO (Sep 10, 2013)

Perhaps MRN is simply taking a page out of Apple & DE's strategy for building demand for a new product.


----------



## dvickery (Jan 1, 2000)

on ninos blog this morning ...

Second Edition Details And Pictures By Gino Mr Japan | Flying Cigar - A Cigar Travel Blog

derrek


----------



## Frinkiac7 (Dec 12, 2008)

Just picked up the Spanish-language first edition for $95 all in from a used bookseller in Spain. It'll have to do for me for now...not in the market for the second edition at that price!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:smile2::wink2:


----------

